# Northern girl Tx down south, where is the best place to buy drugs?



## niceday1971 (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi Girls 

just thought I would ask of anyone can help with some info.  I am hoping to start tx in SIMs Clinic in Dublin and I live in the North, where can I buy my drugs the easiest and cheapest way?  All info greatly appreciated.

Lx


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

Hey chick ,i got mine from Central homecare ,couldnt fault the service .You could also try pharmasure they also deliver to n.i.
Good luck


----------



## niceday1971 (Oct 20, 2008)

Thanks emak

glitter girl said to pm you as she thought you bought your drugs as well.  many thanks

Lx


----------

